# WORST DAY EVER!!! small gaps between tank and stand...



## RaizedWICKED (Feb 10, 2010)

put the tank (90g) on the stand today and noticed a few small gaps between the tank frame and top of the stand. The gaps are running from front to back, there are no gaps the length of the tank.

So tried a dime, penny, craft board none of these fit the gap (meaning gap is to small), so grabbed a couple of business cards and you can barely squeeze a (one) card between the gaps.. I have never encountered something like this before. Is there a way to remedy this? or should i be concerned *edit i know i should be concerned, very dumb question)*

I know that styrofoam under a glass tank is not recommended by many sites on the net. But a few sites mentioned thin strips of card board (not the corrugated stuff). Or another mentioned thin strips of cork to fill the gaps..

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. HELP!!! 

RW


----------



## RaizedWICKED (Feb 10, 2010)

i believe i corrected the problem..

The gaps were in different spots, but all were small could barely slip a business card underneath. Bottom line they were there and it concerned me. 

talked to a friend of mine, who has a stand he made. The top on his stand has imperfections and pretty much the same problem, with small gaps, he told me to avoid styrofoam, as with gaps that small it would be a risk not worth taking, especially with glass tanks. Not sure i understand that....anyway......

What he did do, is purchased an exercise mat that is 1/4" thick and he placed that between the tank and stand and it worked, the gaps are gone and his stand is perfectly level. The issue was not the stand not being level, his stand like mine is perfectly level, it is the imperfections of the solid top of the stand.

So ran over the Canadiantire and got myself the thickest mat i could find which was about 1/4" put it between the stand and tank, filled the tank a 1/3 with water to compress the mat and good news no gaps and still level. I will do a another test tomorrow and fill the tank completely.

Wish me LUCK!!! 

RW


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

The foam will work, or you can get natural cork mat. That is what I have currently on my tank


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I used laminate flooring underlayment under my 125, about 1/8" thick, but I'm sure the 1/4" mat will work just as well.


----------



## dragon429 (Mar 7, 2007)

You said......."I know that styrofoam under a glass tsank is not recommended by many sites on the net. "


Haven't read that before.........What do they say happens with styrofoam?

Any Links to info?


----------



## RaizedWICKED (Feb 10, 2010)

> You said......."I know that styrofoam under a glass tsank is not recommended by many sites on the net. "
> 
> Haven't read that before.........What do they say happens with styrofoam?
> 
> Any Links to info?


what i have read is that the foam could potentially push up on the bottom of the glass and crack it..

There are mixed feeling on the subject, i read a lot of stuff on this... Here are some links.....

http://ovas.ca/index.php?topic=22639.msg157340

http://www.reefland.com/forum/tanks...3-question-about-foam-between-tank-stand.html

http://mail.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1769747

these are just a few there were many more... to long to list.. but the over all consensus was no foam under glass tanks. Cork was mentioned a few times as well as under padding for carpets.. I think the cork and mats are for slight inconsistencies in the stand top. Not for leveling. foam to me would be for leveling purposes.

Why put 1" foam under a tank that has gaps no bigger than the thickness of a playing card??? Excuse my ignorance but it makes no sense. My 1/4" mat fills the gaps completely. And the tank is still level. 

I am sure if the gaps were larger more drastic measures would have to be taken. If that was the case with mine I would have ripped the top off the stand and replaced it.

I have a exercise mat but i am going out to today to find some 1/4" cork.

RW


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I think cork will dry rot and crack over time. Also how does it handle exposure to some water that inevitably will find it's way there after some minor spills? IMO, I would look for a thin rubber mat and go with that.


----------



## RaizedWICKED (Feb 10, 2010)

> I think cork will dry rot and crack over time. Also how does it handle exposure to some water that inevitably will find it's way there after some minor spills? IMO, I would look for a thin rubber mat and go with that.


Agreed... I found cork and put it right back on the shelf. I will stick with the mat... 

RW


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I think you made the right choice :thumb: . I know from model railroading that the cork will dry out and crumble. Good luck with the setup!


----------

